# Wanted 8x16, 14.9x24 rims and/or R4



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I am looking for a set of rims for my 990. I have 7x16, 12.4 x 28 with nearly new ags. I would consider a trade if someone is in the area (Maine). I would like to have a set of 8x16, 14.9x24 with or without tires.


----------

